# PRKC Salt Season Sale



## Becky J (Oct 20, 2006)

PRKC will be having their end of the season sale now through the end of August. All Stohlquist gear is 15%-40% off, along with deals on BomberGear and LiquidLogic. All boats and SUP's are up for sale as well. Come check it out!

Call us if you have questions 970-672-1227 or email at [email protected]


----------

